# Vulva mucus coming too early



## regan2012

This afternoon, my son noticed mucus on his heifer.  She is due to calf mid August so this is way too early. Can anyone give me any advice as to what is normal or not?  We went back out tonight, and there is slightly more.  This is his first heifer...


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Is it sticky?  

Hopefully she's not going to abort her calf soon.


----------



## regan2012

Appears to be. This afternoon it was a small amount hanging off her vulva, maybe 2 inches long, and very little dried on her rump. This evening it is about 6-8 inches and clear/white?  I'm wondering if she is stressed from moving her from the dairy (3 days ago)  to our family's place. He isn't having a great experience with his FFA adviser so he'd rather not call her.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I sure hope it's just stress and not something else.  Usually sticky mucus secretion means the mucus plug's gone out, but hopefully it's not and the heifer pulls through to full-term.

Please keep us updated on her progress...


----------



## Cricket

We had a cow where I work do that this winter while she was dried off.  It actually got to the point where it was a little on the old-bloody looking side and it looked like she would abort, but she ended up calving fine.  Think she was like a month out if I remember right.  Good luck!


----------



## regan2012

We were gonna try not to call the Vet out... House calls aren't cheap around here plus it's a holiday weekend.  Sure wish his teacher was more personable. This is his first 2 year project so all of this is new to us.  Early this morning she was the same.  Doesn't appear to be bloody, still clear with a bit of white, no diarrhea, mood is good and is eating & drinking fine. I appreciate any advice/ words of encouragement


----------



## redtailgal

I wouldnt freak out yet............she may have a little bit of vaginitis going on.  Esp if you've had a recent rain...........


----------



## regan2012

I'll google that!  We are in the Central Valley of California... Had rain come through yesterday.  Thanks


----------



## redtailgal

I'll try to to be too gross and graphic here, lol.

When a cow (or any other mammal) is pregnant, the vaginal area changes, the PH becomes much more delicate and the skin is much more sensitive and easily irritated.

When she lays down a pice of grass, dirt etc, can get in the um, girl parts, and create a small irritation.  Its much more common after a rain because everything is wet and sticky.

Now, when that piece of dirt or whatever, gets in there, even if it's only slightly in there, the body will recognize it and try to get it out, usually with a mucous-like secretion.  You may or may not see the whatever it was that got the whole thing started, and she may "ooze" for a while.

It's usually not a big deal and nothing needs to be done about it.

We've got one old girl out here that keeps an "ooze" the whole time she is pregnant.......mostly because she prefers to lay in the mud.  

If the discharge turns bloody, brown, green or smelly, I would be concerned, but just a clean white discharge......I dont give it a second thought.


----------



## MrsKK

My cow has some discharge off and on throughout her pregnancies.  Unless it is opaque white and/or smelly, I don't think you have anything to worry about.  It is probably just normal pregnancy mucus.  Hormones have a lot to do with it, too, not necessarily a sign that something "got in there".


----------



## regan2012

He bathed her early yesterday afternoon & cleaned the area in question well.  Late last night he checked her and there appeared to be no discharge.  However, this morning she has a small amount on her tail.  Also, it's consistency has changed; thick & all white?


----------



## redtailgal

Is there a very large amount?

If there is, a vet is your only course of action, and even then if she is about to abort there is little to  be done.

I still think it sounds like vaginitis.  I'd be careful wish washing that area..........if this is vaginitis, the body is trying to correct the PH of the vaginal area and washing it will disrupt it further, even if you dont use soap. If it gets real gunky, of course, you'll want to hose it down if  you can to prevent it from developing sores.

You can feed her a pint or so of active culture yogurt to help get that PH back in line, but it sounds like you may have a "dripper'.  Is her belly dirty?  If she, she is laying in dirt and that could well be the cause here.

Anyway you could post a pic of the discharge?


----------



## regan2012

This Friday afternoon.


----------



## regan2012

This is this morning. The stuff on her tail was about 3 inches long.  I'm not sure if that is a lot or not.  I wiped it off her and the tail with a paper towel.  Her vulva had a combo of gunk and manure... Any thoughts?


----------



## redtailgal

OK, thats a little more than I'd be comfortable with.

Are her bowels loose?

I'd go ahead and the vet check her.


----------



## Cricket

Are you sure her due date is August?  Did you have her bred or did you buy her bred?


----------



## MrsKK

My guess would be a vaginal infection rather than birthing discharge.  Definitely a job for the vet.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

MrsKK said:
			
		

> My guess would be a vaginal infection rather than birthing discharge.  Definitely a job for the vet.


Mine too and ditto.


----------



## regan2012

Thank you everyone.  I was able to speak with the Vet early today.  I will let you all know in a couple days how it all goes.  Wish him luck!


----------

